# Technical area update



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Well thanks to the monitors I am now a monitor also. Mainly to clean up and monitor the technial area. Ive moved a few posts including my own around. Both bomber and gun sight manuals have been moved to the other electrial systems to keep every thing neat and clean in the same field of area. 

Ive also sticky posted a few links in the technical area to the top that have lots of manuals in them to download.

These are below
Misc Vehicles
Aircraft identification manuals and tactics
Airfield structures and layouts.

Things in the future are that I would like to combine all aircraft manuals by type.

Say all types of spitfire manuals under spitfire or all the different versions of mustang manuals under the title Mustang. This should help clean things up and make things easier to find. 

Any questions or comments. Feel free to ask

Joe, I think you created a monster!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2007)

Uh oh, we have an organized moderator...we better shape up guys!  

Nice job Micdrow.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Eric,

Although I got to say, I never thought this would get this big this fast. Especially when Im just coming up to the one year mark from when I joined the forum. Its amazing how much has become available on the net in the last few years.

Thanks again Paul


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2007)

Paul, you've done great here and all your hard work is appreciated. In my wildest dreams would I ever think that so much WW2 tech info could be in one place! Again many thanks!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2007)

I second that. I am sure that many people have benefited from the info.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed guys and I am sure you will do a good job.


----------



## Maharg (Aug 5, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Paul, you've done great here and all your hard work is appreciated.


I totally agree. Your posts have been excellent, my collection has been enhanced by your hard work.

Thank you very much, and congratulations on your promotion.

All the best.
Graham.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------

